# Three Delaware EMTs Injured in Ambulance Crash



## JJR512 (Jan 31, 2008)

> Three Delaware EMTs Injured in Ambulance Crash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Complete article at http://www.emsresponder.com/web/online/Top-EMS-News/Three-Delaware-Paramedics-Injured-in-Ambulance-Crash/1$6915


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

This was posted on the local Firefighter Whacker forum, and a discussion on seatbelts and safety in the back of the rig is ongoing. Here is my initial post:

As of right now, all EMS providers are at home recovering. This is GREAT news.

I think we've talked about Baldwin EMS's rig that was displayed at the PA state convention last year. http://www.baldwinems.com/Fleet/Medic 515/Medic 515.htm

American Medical Response has also worked on the idea of provider safety.
http://www.aev.com/scv2/

Why are we spending lots of time and money putting expensive LED lighting packages and graphics on the outsides of our ambulances, but the only restraints in the rear of the rig are 2-point lap belts.

One of the things both the Baldwin and AMR vehicles have in common is multi-point seatbelts for the providers in the back of the rig, including 4 or 5 point harnesses, some of which allow the crew members to actually stand up and reach while remaining in a restraint system. There is also a 3-point seat belt availible for the airway chair.







Also, how many of our ambulances have mounting brackets for all our equipment, including the monitor/defib? Do we leave the first-in bag loose in the truck, or is it in a compartment? When an ambulance is in an accident, everything that isn't secured goes flying. That includes the medic's LifePak 12, the BLS bag, and possibly one or more EMS providers.


Now this isn't a knock on ANY company... just an attempt to start commentary.

I'll agree with anyone that there are times where it is easier to not be belted... I'm not trying to argue that. I'm also not saying that the 4-point system is going to work well, either. But how much time during the average ALS transport do you actually need to be unrestrained? Could the equipment in the back of the rig be set up so that you DIDN'T need to reach over the patient or go to the chair behind the patient to place the patient on oxygen? I recognize that there is an exception to every rule, but it seems that if we spend time planning the inside of our trucks and we think outside of the box, we could reduce the amount of time we need to be out of our seats.


Baldwin's truck has the bench seat on the driver's side, with part of it under a cabinet. AMR's rig has the 2nd patient area located across the "front" of the patient compartment, just behind the driver, with entry through the curbside door. If we are most comfortable sitting on the bench seat area, why not re-design the rig to accommodate that?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 3, 2008)

I continue to wonder why EMS units have dangerous designs? Why do we have to have sharp corners, aluminum molding and steel bars sticking out? The same as oxygen outlets, suction units, etc.. all that could be recessed in and controlled by digital touch pad display. Is it really necessary for ambulance cabinets have to have sharp metal bars for handles? 

I would also like to see a monitor company design a monitor that could be "quick connected" from your existing cables and plugged into a large flat screen that has the ability to display while in any sitting position. Defib, etc. could be still used per the existing monitor and then all the ECG data could be recorded on chip device and printed or blue toothed into PCR/medical records per PDA, etc. How many have to "squint" to see a 6 inch screen that is blinded by ambient light, scratches.. etc. 

R/r 911


----------

